# Solved: File/Folder Compression - Problematic?



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

Does enabling file/folder compression on a server drive tend to cause problems (blue folders)??

Thanks


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Read this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/251186


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks. That helps, though I was looking more for whether or not compression has any glitches. Ill mark as solved anyway


----------

